# molle PC turned molle life vest?



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have a condor compact plate carrier. it is comfortable, durable, and lets me put my gear where I want it.









I just had an idea and am looking for some opinions/ suggestions/ predictions.

















the vest has heavy duty Velcro closures on front & rear for accepting armor plates 10"x12". 
I was thinking if I could fill those 2 plate pockets with foam, the vest might work as a life vest.

this would be cool. because I could have some items very close to reach while paddling down stream. my pistol being one of those. 
I could also have a hydration system mounted on it.

plus it would look cool.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

The vest we use in the military are not designed as floatation devices but designed to make make up for the weight of the gear! The foam inserts were so uncomfortable (especially in the sand box doing boarding operations) that we ended up taking them out and going without them, however what you are intending the purpose of yours to be it just might work! The inserts were about 1 1/2" thick and were supposed to provide enough to overcome 20 pounds worth of gear!


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> The vest we use in the military are not designed as floatation devices but designed to make make up for the weight of the gear! The foam inserts were so uncomfortable (especially in the sand box doing boarding operations) that we ended up taking them out and going without them, however what you are intending the purpose of yours to be it just might work! The inserts were about 1 1/2" thick and were supposed to provide enough to overcome 20 pounds worth of gear!


cool. I didn't know that


----------

